# Dusk to dawn solar lights



## TruckingCowgirl (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm just curious if anyone has solar powered dusk to dawn lights. If so where can I find them? Are they worth having. I have a small barn that I just need to keep lit up at night to keep the coyotes away and to light my feeders. I don't have to capability to run electricity to my barn so that's why I'm looking into solar power.


----------



## Antonyx (Dec 8, 2013)

You can check these solar flood lights they all work from dusk to dawn


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Lights are not going to deter coyotes from wandering around by the barn at night. They don't care and get desensitized to them. When I was guard dogless, I could walk out my front door and there would be 5 coyotes just passing through. (also had a mountain lion once)

I don't understand the comment to "light the feeders". Your horses eat fine in the dark. They can run at a dead gallop in the pastures at night as easily as they do in the day.

It is useful to have some type of light available in the barn after dark but just for you.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree with above posts regarding coyotes and lighting. As teens we often rode in almost pitch black and the horses never missed a step. If you need a bit of light for yourself I've seen what's called a shed light. The solar part is outside and it's designed so the light is on the inside. They are moderately priced.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know about lights, but we have a solar charger for our fence and it works just fine.


----------

